# Any experience with Monkey Grip from Axiom??



## TNUT (May 12, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with Monkey Grip from Axiom America? Similiar to Stahls but cheaper and I'm all for cheaper!
Thanks for your response!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

TNUT said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Monkey Grip from Axiom America? Similiar to Stahls but cheaper and I'm all for cheaper!
> Thanks for your response!


Hi TNUT,

I have a couple of 1 foot cut sheets of Monkey Grip products waiting for me to test it but have not yet. Specifically, I have the MG "Fuzz Flock" and MG "Film".

In just looking at the film product, it seems slightly thinner than Siser EasyWeed and Specialty Materials ThermoFlex Plus. I would say it feels more like Imprintables Spectra Eco Film. I'm not sure of the difference compared to the Stahls' product. I can say that Axiom has been in this industry many years and have a lot of experience under their belt, so I'm confident of the product.

Call and/or email them and get a hold of some cut sheets to test. Honestly, that's the best way to assess a product.


----------



## LincolnAveShirts (Nov 23, 2009)

I would be leary about buying anything from Axiom. They do not stand behind the products they sell if something goes wrong.


----------



## TNUT (May 12, 2010)

Actually, I called Axiom and had some samples sent and then placed an order. 

I found all the people at the company to be friendly and knowledgeable and the product was great.

I will definitely be ordering from them again soon. Too bad your experience wasn't as good as mine!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I think that Axiom is the best DIST. we have worked with. I bought a Brother GT541 and a Go Rio from them and lots of ink. They are good guys.


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

I have used 50 yards or so in the past week or two. I have found it to be a good value and easy to use.


----------



## Embroidthis2200 (May 30, 2008)

Since we purchased our Roland versa Camm a year ago, we have tried to use just about every print/cut media we could find. Last month we hit appon Monkey gritp. Being a Brother GT541 Direct to Garment printer, feel was the most important thing to us... so we thought, It may feel good but if its not production friendly, it doesn't matter how good the final feel is if you can't print to the edge or you can't get it to come off the carrior. We are settling in on Monkey grip at this point. We can print a black image to the edge and cut it with out it "Blistering Up" the feel is next to Siser's Color print PU. I would like to stay with the color print PU for the awesome feel, we can print to the edge, but can't get it to come up off the carrier with out it stretching the image out. 
What we have tried so far,
Imprintables Warehouse 
Siser
Stahls
Fellers.
Eather you can't print to the edge or the feel is just two thick.

Imprintables Solar 210 works good for low temp melting things.

That's my two Cents for the day.... Let me know if you run across something better


----------



## WinnyJay (Feb 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried/seen the new chevron monkey grip?


----------



## backattheshop (Jul 7, 2014)

I have seen and used the chevron. I prefer the wider chevron to the narrow, but that is just a personal preference. The colors are vibrant and I love the quick peel


----------

